# Lovage, Anyone use it, and for what?



## larry_stewart (Jul 6, 2015)

Strolling through an herb garden tonight, and came across lovage.  Although I wasn't supposed to, I couldn't resist grabbing a leaf, crushing it up and smelling.   Has kind of a celery - smell to it ( and taste too).

Came back to the computer, looked it up, said it could be used in salads, soups, the root can be grated up....

Just curious if anyone has used it , and what its common uses are .

larry


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 6, 2015)

Larry--I use it where ever I would usually use celery / celery leaves. Never tried the root. It is a rather large perennial bush. The DH hates the bush (it is in the garden and he has to till around it). If I mention the roots are edible, he might decide to destroy it. I have dried the seeds and used those in place of celery seed.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 6, 2015)

Cool.  Ive heard of it, but never had the pleasure of cooking with it.   And when I took a little nibble today ( from a public herb garden, that i was not allowed to try anything), it made me more curious.    Ill definitely try and get it in my garden too.  It looks like it grows pretty tall, so can get a lot out of it each season.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jul 7, 2015)

I mince the leaves and use in place of celery in soup and such.  It is stronger flavored than celery, so go easy.  I find the stems are too tough to eat, but they add good flavor to stock.

I also made lovage salt, to use instead of celery salt.

The plant gets very tall with its flower stalk--6 feet +.  I cut it back hard in July to force it to produce new leaves.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 7, 2015)

Terrific, thanks.
Hoping Its not too late for me to get something going this year.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 7, 2015)

Sounds like something I need to try. I think I have seen it in some Danish recipes.


----------

